# going back to work on monday....



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

i got my chorkie pup on sunday - i took a week of work to settle him in but have to go back to work on monday. I am worried about leaving him for so long.

He is now puppy pad trained - and will have a thorough check up with the vet tomorrow - along with his first injections.

I have ben trying to get him into a routine so that me being away from him wont get him to stressed.

I put him in his crate for a hour a couple of times a day - and his bedtime is around 9.30 every night. He has whinned a couple of times at night for a max of 20 mins - most of the time he is really good though.

When i put him in his crate during the day i dont hear a peep out of him except sometimes he will whine just as the hour is up [i reckon he has his ony watch or something] when this happens i leave him until he has quietened down again + 5 mins extra to make sure he doesnt realise whining gets him attention.

Anyways, i was thinking, would it be best if i came home at lunchtime for the first few weeks? i would only be able to spend 20 minutes with him though - would that be good enough??

Do you think it is really mean of me to get a pup then leave it? It seems so selfish now 

L x


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

How many hours will you be leaving him? (In total, not with the lunch break which he'll definately need for feeding)


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

i work 9-5 mon-fri

so leave at 8.30 back at 5.30

9 hrs


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

that is a long time esp for a young pup. 

How far away home is your work, because ideally someone should be home to feed baby and let it out for a while too. I mean, do you have someone like maybe a friend or family or neighbour that you trust who can actually do this for you while at work if you are too far from work to get home?


----------



## zanussi (Apr 1, 2009)

I wouldn't leave my dog alone for any longer than 4 hrs and he's just over a year old! 
I understand that you have to work so perhaps a dog was the wrong choice of pet for you. We wanted a dog for years but had to wait until we were in a position that I don't have to go to work before we seriously considered it. 
As a puppy he needs lots of socialisation and stimulation which he's not going to get if he spends 9 hrs a day alone. You're only setting yourself up for behavioural issues further down the line and if you choose to rehome him at a later date the damage may be irrepairable resulting in him being shunted from home to home.
Before adopting our dog we met other dogs in the rescue with severe behavioural issues due to the way they had spent their first 6 months, so I think you ought to seriously consider if it's in your puppy's best interests to keep him or rehome him to someone with more time to spend with him.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You certainly cant have him crated for that amount of time, even if you are letting him out for 20 mins at lunch.

You are going to end up with a very bored, stressed and frustrated puppy with training and behavioural issues.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> You certainly cant have him crated for that amount of time, even if you are letting him out for 20 mins at lunch.
> 
> You are going to end up with a very bored, stressed and frustrated puppy with training and behavioural issues.


could'nt agree more...amoungst the things stated above it really just isnt fair for the pup! 

Also can some one tell me what breeds make this "chorkie"  Im guessing a yorkie..but what else


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> could'nt agree more...amoungst the things stated above it really just isnt fair for the pup!
> 
> Also can some one tell me what breeds make this "chorkie"  Im guessing a yorkie..but what else


I think it's a Chihuahua and a Yorkie


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Cuddypuppy said:


> I think it's a Chihuahua and a Yorkie


Thank you for that!


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, that is far too long for a dog of any age to be left, but especially such a young puppy.

I wish people would think about these things before having a dog. I don't see the "point" in owning a dog if you aren't going to spend much time with it. I actually think the 20 minute break could cause more harm than good.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

chorkie is chihuahuah and yorkie cross

he wont be crated for all that time, he has a small space designated just for him which has his crate, bedding, toys, chews, food and puppy pads.

I know it is a long time to leave him alone - not all of us have the luxury of not having to work.

I will be up at 6 feeding and playing in the garden with him and his ball, i will leave the house at 8.30 and be back at 12.50, i will feed and play with him in the garden again then leave again at 1.10 back at 5.30 or sooner if i can get off early.

4hrs 20 mins still seems a long time still i guess - other sites have said the quicker they get used to the 'drill' the better, so long as they have ur undivided attention once you are home.

i will up his 'small space time' as of tomorrow and see how he gets on.

I dont have any family near me that could pop in and check on him, friends and neighbours work too i'm afraid.

I can't be the only full-time working mother to a pup - surely


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Why did you get a dog then, if you are working full time? Maybe an older dog would have been more suitable, but for a puppy its rather cruel imo.

They need as much attention as a small child. The poor thing wont be toilet trained, and most dogs find toileting in their "area" very stressful.

What is this puppy meant to do all day whilst you are out? Dogs are not self entertaining animals. They need mental stimulation from another being.

You have to consider whats best for an animal when you decide to bring it into your home, not yourself. If you arent able to provide basic care, then a puppy isnt suitable.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Louby said:


> I can't be the only full-time working mother to a pup - surely


No you aren't. I work full time and have a 8 month old pup and an 8 year old Norwegian Elkhound. But luckily now my dad works part time so he's not left alone till about midday and one of us is back by 5:30 every day - although until August 31st he has my sister's undivided full time attention lol!

when we were at school and had our cocker spaniel who's no longer with us, he was left alone all day as we were all at school and parents had to work, although my mum and dad made the drive back from work to feed him and let him out. He didn't seem bothered by it because he had the big kitchen to play around it and we didn't crate him. Woody was quite the reserved, keep himself to himself type of dog so we didn't need to worry about him. He was thrilled at the sight of us when one of us walked throught the door.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

well if i wasn't feeling like crap before i posted this - i certainly am now.

cheers


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Louby said:


> well if i wasn't feeling like crap before i posted this - i certainly am now.
> 
> cheers


You asked if it was mean of you to get a pup to leave it. People have given their honest answers. We aren't going to lie to you.

You could always hire a dog walker, but it would mean them coming into your home.

I honestly think it would be better, for the puppies sake, to find him a new home where he'll get the attention he deserves.

I think a cat would be more suited to your life style, or a smaller pet such as a guinea pig or rabbit.


----------



## JennieJet (Jun 19, 2009)

Buggles said:


> You asked if it was mean of you to get a pup to leave it. People have given their honest answers. We aren't going to lie to you.
> 
> You could always hire a dog walker, but it would mean them coming into your home.
> 
> ...


hi...I also totally agree...we have just got our first puppy...we have waited 12 years before we got her as now the time is finally right...I have now stopped work so I am at home everyday with her and the kids are now at a better age ( my youngest is 3yr).....puppies need someone at home with them all the time......it really is not fair to leave them on their own everyday while their owners go to work...they get bored, lonely and they are so young


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

i am not going to go into the whys and wherefores of why i got a puppy - surfice to say i was told it would be 'good for me'.

I write the above with full knowledge that the statement is going to get ripped apart and spat out as a selfish act.

I am trying my hardest to think of ways to make my puppys life the best life possible - i dont want to harm him in anyway.

I am not a heartless cow, despite what you guys think and if i see any behavioural or physical changes in my pup resulting from any stress caused by me leaving him - i will hire someone to come and play with him before and after my lunchbreak visit - if need be.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Good idea  If you're going to hire someone can i offer some friendly advice? Take references of these people so you can decide who is the best person you can trust to take care of your dog. Maybe see if you can get some good recommendations of people who can do to the dog sitting for you.

There is nothing wrong with owning a puppy and working full time provided you can find some time for it to get some mental simulation for a little while in the day and so long as he gets your undivided attention when you get home lol!

We've gone through it my whole life. Just make sure you play with him and take him out for a walk before you go to work if you can.


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Louby said:


> i am not going to go into the whys and wherefores of why i got a puppy - surfice to say i was told it would be 'good for me'.
> 
> I write the above with full knowledge that the statement is going to get ripped apart and spat out as a selfish act.
> 
> ...


Nobody thinks you are a heartless cow! I really didn't mean to have a go at you, I was just pointing out that puppies do need a lot more than a 20 minute feed and toilet break in a 9 hour period.

I really hope you are able to find some way of managing. You never know, he may sleep all that time! (Unlikely though!)


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Louby said:


> chorkie is chihuahuah and yorkie cross
> 
> he wont be crated for all that time, he has a small space designated just for him which has his crate, bedding, toys, chews, food and puppy pads.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. I have a pup and work! So do most of my family and my friends, they don't have any problems with their pups/dogs.

Don't worry your not the only one... Sadly I imagined you would get this kind of reaction! Good Luck with everything!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Well it might be good for you but it's going to be pretty crap for the puppy, unless you do as has been suggested here and get a dog walker in a couple of times a day. Or is there any doggy day-care in your area?

Do you have family nearby - anyone who could come in a couple of times a day? Or how about a neighbour?


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just one other thing. My Pup sleeps most of the day in her bed for the whole 2 weeks I had off...can't say life without me for a few hours would make much of a difference to her!!!


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Have you thought as well how you will fit training in?


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks michelle..at last a friendly face 

i will be training him, when i am with him so between 5.30 and 9/10pm and weekends - i am going to be asking the vet tomorrow if he knows of any puppy training evening classes too. He is going to be introduced to my sister and her daughters [3 of them ages 8, 10 and 16] and her two cats on sunday.

i want him to be sociable with as many people/animals as is possible.

just one more question - would it be silly of me to give him the full run of the kitchen or should i leave it to the 6x3ft space he has now? I dont mind moving my puppy gate to the lounge door if you think more space would be better for him.

We have just got in from a fetch session in the garden it seems to have excited him more than i would like though - is it normal for a 12wk old to grab my sleeve with his teeth put two paws round my arm and try to hump it?? he has just tried to do that for the first time eek


----------



## JennieJet (Jun 19, 2009)

hi, my puppy has the full run of the kitchen and has done since day 1...she has her crate in the kitchen which we only lock her in at night times and then during the day if I have to go out she has the run of the kitchen ( and so far she has not done any damage at all , *fingers crossed*)...I def think run of the kitchen....my sister who is a dog trainer disagrees with me and says i should be locking her up each time I go out but we dont like it and havent done and our puppy loves the space xxxx


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Louby said:


> thanks michelle..at last a friendly face


No problem! 

I go to a fantastic training class in Essex near me. We go Tuesday's, Thursdays n Sunday's for one hour a time. Its great fun, and the pup seems to love it!!!

I just Googled Puppy classes in (local area)

I would give the pup the run of the kitchen, as long as there are no hazards. Good luck with the meeting at the weekend!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Louby said:


> chorkie is chihuahuah and yorkie cross
> 
> he wont be crated for all that time, he has a small space designated just for him which has his crate, bedding, toys, chews, food and puppy pads.
> 
> ...


No you are not the only full time working mother to a pup. I have 6 dogs. the oldest being 5 and the youngest are 2 10 week old cocker spaniels. I work 8-4. Leave home and 730 and get back at 430.

I wanted a dog for years but had to wait until we was in the position to get one. I was lucky yo have my mum home with the oldest ones and when my sister left school she became my full time babysitter. She stays home everyday with the dogs, Plays with them, walks and feeds etc. The dogs do get left alone but the longest is about 2 hours once or twice a week. I could never dream of leaving my babies all alone in the house all day. I dont think its fair on them


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

everyone i know who has dogs goes to work - including a paramedic who does 12hr shifts sometimes nightshifts - 7am-7pm or 7pm-7am he has a collie cross and has never had any trouble with her - i have just been talking to him in a panic.

oh well - i guess i will soon find out


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup same here - myself and my partner both work full time and we have 2 dogs, one ours one foster - both are around a year old, both have got a few screws loose in some way or another and do require a little bit of extra "attention".

I think what everyone is saying here is that it's all fair and good getting yourself a dog, but you do need to make some compromises if your situation isn't quite right for the dog. If you can't make the compromises, it really is in the dogs best interest that it is rehomed - i'm sure you will not see this as an option though.

We've made these compromises, and it's not easy for sure, but we got a dog so we could enjoy it, not leave it.... Someones signature on this site sums it up really - I work my life around my dogs, not my dogs around my life. Whether you ask your boss for different hours or change your job, get puppy daycare or get a walker that's down to you. But you need to be 100% dedicated to your pups needs now..


Just a quick edit as you posted - yeh you may not have problems per se.... but that doesn't mean the dog isn't having a pretty crappy day by himself 5 days a week imagine if someone put you in a 6x3 room by yourself for that long.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

i guess i mustnt sound like i am compromising?

the fact i am on this forum taking all the flack for this - attempting to placate each and every one of you - means i dont give a toss eh?

enough already - this topic is now closed - feel free to talk amongst urselves


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Louby said:


> everyone i know who has dogs goes to work - including a paramedic who does 12hr shifts sometimes nightshifts - 7am-7pm or 7pm-7am he has a collie cross and has never had any trouble with her - i have just been talking to him in a panic.
> 
> oh well - i guess i will soon find out


Of course there are people who work and have dogs.

That doesn't make it right. But of course some situations are worse than others. It depends on so many factors.

But you have to consider - just because a dog CAN hold on without going to the toilet, does that mean it should have to?

As an experiment, try confining yourself to one or two rooms for a day or so. Eight hour stretches at a time. Give yourself a couple of magazines to read but no cheating and putting the telly on. Make sure they're the same magazines every day. Remember, no going to the toilet! Not allowed. Now imagine doing that day in, day out.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Well you did ask for advice, and you did get it. However everyone on here is looking out for the best interest of your dog, yes it may not be what you wanted to hear... sorry for that, but it would be irresponsible to pat you on the back and tell you it was going to be ok...


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi

I agree I did think you may get shot down! Hope it hasn't upset you too much.

It is extremely hard but I'm sure you can work something out. Where abouts are you? If I can't work from home, we use a dog walker, we were very lucky that she was recommended to us and I wouldn't want to use anyone else now. I imagine you will have to pay between £10 - £15 per hour/ walk. I never thought twice about letting someone into my home but hated the idea that I would have to trust them with my puppy! Alf was fed 4 times a day when he was young so I can't imagine you'll be able to not go home at lunch, and I imagine by then you will find it hard to tear yourself away!

If you go to our local park at lunchtimes, you usually see 2-3 vans of dog walkers with their contact details on. I fear you may come home to a lot of destruction if he is left!

Let us know how things work out, I hope you enjoy your week off with your new pup!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Hollie hocks makes a good point - a small puppy will be on four meals a day. You're going to HAVE go home at least once, and/or get someone else in.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

The puppy guide states:

How often should I feed my puppy?
After weaning puppies will usually be fed three times a day by the breeder, usually at breakfast time, lunch time and again in the evening. 

You should continue feeding for three times a day until the puppy is at least 4 months of age. At 4 months it is fine to go down to two feedings a day - one in the morning and one in the evening - and many owners choose to do this as it fits their lifestyle better. 

end off discussion


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Louby said:


> thanks michelle..at last a friendly face


 I was friendly!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Ah yes - your pup isn't REALLY tiny, is it.... well you should be fine with the feeds then.

I'm finding it very difficult to see why you are getting so defensive. You asked for advice. Your first post even stated that you felt mean - or words to that effect.

You're also actually quite lucky that the breeder let you have a puppy, given that you work full time. A lot of breeders won't let their pups go unless there is someone home all day, or at least most of it - even breeders of crossbreeds.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Louby said:


> The puppy guide states:
> 
> How often should I feed my puppy?
> After weaning puppies will usually be fed three times a day by the breeder, usually at breakfast time, lunch time and again in the evening.
> ...


But i will say that you should feed baby 4 times a day. Its states it in the Perfect Puppy and also advised by our vet as well. But each to their own. Please don't get mad at me stating my opinion - please? I am friendly i promise!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> But i will say that you should feed baby 4 times a day. Its states it in the Perfect Puppy and also advised by our vet as well. But each to their own. Please don't get mad at me stating my opinion - please? I am friendly i promise!


I'd still tend to feed 4 times a day at this age, too - the cross the OP has is only weeny, has a little tummy and I'd err on the side of small, more frequent meals.

However, I think you're wasting your breath unless you are telling the OP what she wants to hear


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

i will have a good ole chat with the vet tomorrow

i have no idea how i am supposed to take the criticism - i guess being defensive is a human trait - i hold my hands up to being human - sorry

i was initially after coping strategies when i started this thread - all i seemed to get was negativity - maybe i should never have joined this forum

thanks for taking the trouble to respond.

take care


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Louby said:


> i will have a good ole chat with the vet tomorrow
> 
> i have no idea how i am supposed to take the criticism - i guess being defensive is a human trait - i hold my hands up to being human - sorry
> 
> ...


Well, you know, it's also human nature to throw our hands up in horror when we hear something, from a stranger, that we feel isn't right 

Getting back to the original question though - IS there any chance you could get friends/relatives/neighbours in a couple of times a day, at least for a while?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I would like to add in your defence that i think you must give a hoot about your new baby, you had a week off work to settle her and you are making arrangements and plans this far in advance of Monday, so well done you!

When we had Logan he was crated in the daytime, i left him at 8.30am then came home at 10.30am to let him out to the loo, then again at 1.15 if my Oh hadn't been home and fed him, i would feed him then and let him out, then i got home at 3.30pm. So in effect he was left from 8.30-3.30 with only 2 visits and he has been absolutely fine, he goes into his crate happily and even when we are at home he goes in his crate for up to 3 hours of his choosing for a sleep so please don't feel awful for leaving her, i would maybe see if you can do a couple of visits for a start then go down to one. Logan is now left on the odd day from 8.30 - 1.15 without a visit in between as my OH is now working away and not able to visit home in between and Logan just kips. 

I think if you excercise her in the morning and then leave her with a filled kong to occupy her for a bit then visit a couple of times in the day she should be fine. 

I also reduced Logan down to 3 daily feeds at 4 months and then dropped the lunchtime feed a couple of weeks ago (he just has a bonio at lunchtime) and he is now 21 weeks old.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

So may I ask what was the point in posting for opinions,Sorry they are not what you want to hear,however you did ask!

I am in agreement with the majority on this thread,dogs are social animals and don't like been left on ther own.
Can I ask how you will deal with any damage your puppy does because it's bored and find's it's own way of entertaining itself ?
This one of the reasons many dogs are rehomed,chewing can develop into a habit very quickly.

As a breeder I would never place a puppy into a home whereby it was going to be left for the majority of the day as I think it's unfair,toilet training and other training will be hard to acomplish.
I wouldn't expect to lock up my children everyday for hours then expect perfect behaviour.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

You are not the only person on here to work and have a dog, me and my partner both work full time..however, we had to wait for a pup (I've wanted one for years) until we were in a situation where we could get someone to look after pup whilst we are at work. Luckily, my FIL comes on a Mon & Tues and sits with dog, he also watches the kids after nursery/school and my MIL comes on a Wed, Thurs & Fri. If this hadnt been the case then we would not have even contemplated getting a dog and leaving it alone all day...it reall is not fair on the dog as they are very sociable animals and love loads of attention and company.

IMO, you asked for peoples opinions and when you got ones that you didnt agree with you came over all defensive. That doesn't mean people have 'attacked' you, but just replying to your post! 

x


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Louby said:


> i got my chorkie pup on sunday - i took a week of work to settle him in but have to go back to work on monday. I am worried about leaving him for so long.
> 
> He is now puppy pad trained - and will have a thorough check up with the vet tomorrow - along with his first injections.
> 
> ...


You have been very SELFISH! A pup cannot be left for that long. If you had thought about the dog and not about what you wanted, you would have realised that you should not have done this! An older rescue dog would have been far more appropriate. But I guess, you wanted a pup, so you got one!


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

I love that fact that people can be so rude on here, and don't give any constructive/friendly advice anymore. Instead most are jumping down peoples throats hurling the rule book of do's and don'ts at them. 

If people wish to have a pup or dog and go to work then good for them - who are we to judge their lifestyle, at least their not sponging of the goverment unnecessarly . Fact is not everyone has the luxury of sitting on their backside all day. At least this dog has a home, perhaps its not the most perfect home like everyone else's but its better than a home of abuse or worse!

Unless people are prepaired to be a little more nicer towards other, then you shouldn't say anything at all.

Louby, I do hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Would say you've got him now!. Play with him as much as you can to tire him out, the same at lunch time. after work spend all the time you can with him in the evening's. One of my dog's as a pup was fed adlib through the day, Maybe you could try that, All so don't forget to leave him plenty of water. good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Louby said:


> Do you think it is really mean of me to get a pup then leave it? It seems so selfish now
> 
> L x





Michelle666 said:


> I love that fact that people can be so rude on here, and don't give any constructive/friendly advice anymore. Instead most are jumping down peoples throats hurling the rule book of do's and don'ts at them.
> 
> If people wish to have a pup or dog and go to work then good for them - who are we to judge their lifestyle, at least their not sponging of the goverment unnecessarly . Fact is not everyone has the luxury of sitting on their backside all day. At least this dog has a home, perhaps its not the most perfect home like everyone else's but its better than a home of abuse or worse!
> 
> ...


See above the OP asked if it was selfish and mean,I have not seen any rude posts,just other members opinions.
Yes in my opinion it selfish,the OP will have the puppy for a week and then it's going to be left all day apart from 20 mins at lunchtime.This pup has already had some major changes in it's life.

Of course it's the person's choice to have a dog,however as I stated in my previous post,dogs will end up entertaining themselves if they are bored by been destructive ,which accounts for a lot of dogs been rehomed.


----------



## smegs1978 (Sep 14, 2008)

Michelle666 said:


> I love that fact that people can be so rude on here, and don't give any constructive/friendly advice anymore. Instead most are jumping down peoples throats hurling the rule book of do's and don'ts at them.
> 
> If people wish to have a pup or dog and go to work then good for them - who are we to judge their lifestyle, at least their not sponging of the goverment unnecessarly . Fact is not everyone has the luxury of sitting on their backside all day. At least this dog has a home, perhaps its not the most perfect home like everyone else's but its better than a home of abuse or worse!
> 
> ...


Well said, i was going to say something similar but couldn't find the right words.


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

smegs1978 said:


> Well said, i was going to say something similar but couldn't find the right words.


Thank you Smegs!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> Thank you Smegs!


but....i WASN'T rude


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> You have been very SELFISH! A pup cannot be left for that long. If you had thought about the dog and not about what you wanted, you would have realised that you should not have done this! An older rescue dog would have been far more appropriate. But I guess, you wanted a pup, so you got one!


I agree and it seems little thought went into it!


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> At least this dog has a home, perhaps its not the most perfect home like everyone else's but its better than a home of abuse or worse


Just because you can offer a dog a home, doesn't mean you should. Would you be happy leaving your dog in this circumstance? Honestly?

You both may be fed up with people giving unconstructive advice, but it's more annoying for people to say this is going to be fine, or the OP to say she's going to see how it goes. The OP is already realising she's ballsed this up, as she's admiting she's made a mistake and knows it's too long. People have suggested numerous things, some have penetrated, others have been fired back. It was first suggested here about getting a walker, this is constructive and advice i don't think would've been without this suggestion.

People aren't here just to be mean... honestly do you think that really?!?!?! It's about the dogs welfare, and it may not sound like a million little fairies singing when we say it, but it needs to be said.


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

seriously, you cannot leave a young pup that long! obviously it will need feeding at lunch time but I agree with what evryone else has said and yes I'm sorry but you were selfish to get it! Just to give you an example, I sometimes have to work 3x a week roughly 8-4. On these days I have a dog walker who comes and walks my 6mth old for half hour at about 10am and then my husband comes home for 40minutes at lunch time, I am home by 4pm. I have to do this as if I leave him for more than two hrs he is hysterical (barking, crying, yelping, sometimes dystroying things!). Don't underestimate how much damage you could do to your pup by leaving it that long. They need company and attention, who will toilet train it if your not there! they don't learn on there own!

I don't know if you would consider it but if your pup is too young to be walked you can get people who will come and play with your pup during the day to keep it company, I know if you google 'pet sitters' or 'dog walkers' you can look up people in your area or the vet will probably have a list of local people who do it, prices range from £5 for a half hr walk to £15-£20 for full day pet sitting I think. sorry to sound harsh but I am cringing at the thought of your pup being left that long every day.


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

r_neupert said:


> Just because you can offer a dog a home, doesn't mean you should. Would you be happy leaving your dog in this circumstance? Honestly?
> 
> You both may be fed up with people giving unconstructive advice, but it's more annoying for people to say this is going to be fine, or the OP to say she's going to see how it goes. The OP is already realising she's ballsed this up, as she's admiting she's made a mistake and knows it's too long. People have suggested numerous things, some have penetrated, others have been fired back. It was first suggested here about getting a walker, this is constructive and advice i don't think would've been without this suggestion.
> 
> People aren't here just to be mean... honestly do you think that really?!?!?! It's about the dogs welfare, and it may not sound like a million little fairies singing when we say it, but it needs to be said.


Actually I work full time aswell, and my dog seems to be fine, infact all she does is sleep all day. Im not saying its the best, But I love her so much, i wouldn't do it if it was wrong. I dont go out at night or weekends just so I can spend quality time with her. We do 3 training classes a week. Fact is everyone I know works and own's a dog, can't see how thats so wrong.

And from other threads i read, it does seem certain people are quick to lay down the law...guess that's because their all perfect!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> guess that's because their all perfect!


Far from it!

Most of us are passionate abut the welfare of animals!
Is that so wrong ?

Alot of us can see the bigger picture here,If the OP wasn't concerned about leaving a pup why did she ask if it was selfish ?


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Michelle666 said:


> I love that fact that people can be so rude on here, and don't give any constructive/friendly advice anymore. Instead most are jumping down peoples throats hurling the rule book of do's and don'ts at them.


Sometimes giving advice DOES involve passing on relevant do's and don'ts.



> If people wish to have a pup or dog and go to work then good for them


Yes, good for them! Because we all know that everyone is entitled to do whatever they like, regardless of the consequences. Who cares if a puppy/dog suffers?? If you want a dog but you work, go ahead and get one! Good for you![/QUOTE]



> who are we to judge their lifestyle


Nobody is judging her lifestyle. I couldn't give a hoot about her lifestyle - unless it impacts upon the welfare of an animal. Which it will



> at least their not sponging of the goverment unnecessarly . Fact is not everyone has the luxury of sitting on their backside all day


What on earth has sponging off the government got to do with it?? You think that those of us who have dogs sit on our backsides all day? Some people work from home. Some people are SAHMs. Or maybe they get dog walkers/sitters in. There are many reasons for people being able to have a dog WITHOUT THE DOG SUFFERING. What a ridiculous statement.



> . At least this dog has a home, perhaps its not the most perfect home like everyone else's but its better than a home of abuse or worse!


Define abuse. If you mean that the OPs puppy will be in a better situation than a puppy who is regularly kicked and beaten - well of course. However, there are plenty of forms of abuse. Some would say that leaving a puppy alone for hours and hours on end, every day is a form of abuse. Tell you what, imagine you were reading about a child who was locked in one room, day after day, for hours. Would you be saying "Well, it could have been worse"??



> Unless people are prepaired to be a little more nicer towards other, then you shouldn't say anything at all.


I think that people forget that this is an open, public forum and people are at liberty to say anything they like. In fact I'll turn your own dubious logic round and say that since the OP hasn't been personally insulted or sworn at, she should think herself lucky. I mean it's not like she's been abused, is it? It could be a lot worse...


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cor your a churpy person to be around!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Michelle666 said:


> Cor your a churpy person to be around!


Do you mean chirpy?

No, not particularly - I tend to steer clear of "chirpy" people. Ditto anyone who describes themselves as "bubbly".

However, if you are trying to imply that I am generally bad-tempered, then no - far from it. Simply disagreeing with leaving puppies alone for too long doesn't necessarily mean I spend my whole life scowling


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

I went to see my vet today he got really annoyed when i told him about this thread and he suggested that some owners on here have taken how they perceive a child would react to being left alone, as the same reaction a pet would have, therefore humanising their animals. Another thing he said was, if some of you have never left your pet for longer than a couple of hours, how would you know what, if any, damage can be done. If you spend ALL your time with a dog, they become used to it and they are bound to miss you when you leave them. Well he said a lot more than that but i am editing to prevent some of you 'shooting the messenger'. He has animals and works full-time, and has never had any problems. In short he thinks the quicker i get into a normal routine with Perry the better.

I explained that i would be home for a bit throughout the day and he suggested i do that every day for the next 3 to 4 weeks ONLY after that i should come home for 4 days a week [for 2 weeks] then 3 days a week and so on until i am not coming home at all.

He also said to keep him in the 'small space' initially with the door open to the main kitchen [blocked by a mesh babygate] for the first couple of weeks then let him have the run of the kitchen. I am fully aware that puppys chew - the vet said scatter carboard boxes and hide kongs in appropriate areas for him to search for to keep him occupied. I am prepared for destruction.

I have been given a contact number for puppy classes which Perry wont be able to go to until a week after he has had his last lot of injections. He will have my undivided attention in the morning, at lunchtime, all evening and every weekend. I dont go out in the evening and my family and friends are aware i wont be visiting them without having Perry with me.

As i have said before, everyone i know who has a dog works full-time, there dogs range from yorkshire terrier to alsatian cross.

Regardless of what you think of my decision to have a puppy, i now have one, he is a sweetie, and he will NOT be getting rehomed for any reason. My vet, family and friends are very supportive, getting a puppy was suggested to me a while ago, i ummm'd and ahhh'd about it, then i started looking at different breeds, researched the temperament and needs of each, spoke to as many people as possible about all the drawbacks, and the positives for me and the puppy outweighed any negatives i may or may not have to deal with.

Yes i feel bad about leaving him, not because i think he will suffer, or destroy my house, or cry for me when i am gone - but because i will miss him. If you want to humanise Perry with my emotions feel free, i will be dealing with missing him by coming home throughout the day and giving him my undivided attention when i am not in work.

I have now realised this forum is mainly made up of owners that treat there animals like humans - i will treat my pet like a PET.

Thank you to everyone who has supported me - it is greatly appreciated. The dog walker/sitter ssuggestions will be taken on board and if i feel that is what Perry needs then i will employ someone to do that.

take care

L x


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Louby said:


> I went to see my vet today he got really annoyed when i told him about this thread and he suggested that some owners on here have taken how they perceive a child would react to being left alone, as the same reaction a pet would have, therefore humanising their animals. Another thing he said was, if some of you have never left your pet for longer than a couple of hours, how would you know what, if any, damage can be done. If you spend ALL your time with a dog, they become used to it and they are bound to miss you when you leave them. Well he said a lot more than that but i am editing to prevent some of you 'shooting the messenger'. He has animals and works full-time, and has never had any problems. In short he thinks the quicker i get into a normal routine with Perry the better.
> 
> I explained that i would be home for a bit throughout the day and he suggested i do that every day for the next 3 to 4 weeks ONLY after that i should come home for 4 days a week [for 2 weeks] then 3 days a week and so on until i am not coming home at all.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this response Louby. I totally agree and fully understand what the vet is saying. Ive also been told by a trainer not to humanise my puppy, as this could lead to bad behaviour later in life especially when being left.

I think you plan sounds great. Good Luck with it!


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks michelle - i do feel a lot better after talking it through with my vet.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Louby said:


> I went to see my vet today he got really annoyed when i told him about this thread and he suggested that some owners on here have taken how they perceive a child would react to being left alone, as the same reaction a pet would have, therefore humanising their animals. Another thing he said was, if some of you have never left your pet for longer than a couple of hours, how would you know what, if any, damage can be done. If you spend ALL your time with a dog, they become used to it and they are bound to miss you when you leave them. Well he said a lot more than that but i am editing to prevent some of you 'shooting the messenger'. He has animals and works full-time, and has never had any problems. In short he thinks the quicker i get into a normal routine with Perry the better.
> 
> I explained that i would be home for a bit throughout the day and he suggested i do that every day for the next 3 to 4 weeks ONLY after that i should come home for 4 days a week [for 2 weeks] then 3 days a week and so on until i am not coming home at all.
> 
> ...


My pup love's toilet and kitchen roll's to play with and plastic coke bottle's without the lid's on good luck with you new pup


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Sigh.

Nobody is suggesting humanising the puppy. However, with things like leaving them alone for hours, it does no harm to imagine how YOU would feel in the same situation.

I don't see what relevance it has that the vet leaves his dog alone. Vets are only human too, and just as prone to selfishness as anyone else. No doubt he has justified it to himself just like anyone else does.

Saying "my vet leaves his dog alone so it's OK for me to do it" is rather like saying "My old schoolteacher/doctor used to beat her children when she got home so it's fine for me to do it to mine".

Of COURSE everyone you know who has dogs and works is going to say it's fine! And in fact, nobody here has said it is NEVER alright to have a dog if you work. All anyone has said is that it would be better for your puppy if you can get daycare, or someone to come in and let it out.

But you are determined to have your way, and you will make excuse after excuse, and see any advice as criticism. And no doubt in time, when your puppy has socialisation/behaviour problems, you will turn up on another forum wondering why...


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> Saying "my vet leaves his dog alone so it's OK for me to do it" is rather like saying "My old schoolteacher/doctor used to beat her children when she got home so it's fine for me to do it to mine".


How can you compare a dog being left alone with a person beating a child??!!!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

> I have now realised this forum is mainly made up of owners that treat there animals like humans - i will treat my pet like a PET.


As for this statement, words fail me.

Being unselfish and putting the needs of the animal first is NOT the same as treating them like a human. It is called RESPONSIBILITY. This is why many owners wait to get a puppy - for years if necessary - until their circumstances are such that THEY can offer the DOG what a dog needs.

You see the difference?

No, probably not.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Michelle666 said:


> How can you compare a dog being left alone with a person beating a child??!!!


You're missing the point.

It's called an "analogy".

The point is, just because a vet leaves a dog alone doesn't make it right.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

because she is mother theresa???


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Colliepoodle said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> It's called an "analogy".
> 
> The point is, just because a vet leaves a dog alone doesn't make it right.


Thanks for the English lesson but really there's no need!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

OK!!!!

Can we get this topic closed? I can see where this is going...its getting to be argumentative when all Louby wanted was advice, and most of us gave some to her and she got advice also from a vet. So she's decided what she wants to do, that's fine. And i hate arguements.

Lets end this now ok?

Louby good luck honey keep us updated about your chorkie pup - can we see pics? How old is he again? Whats his name?


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Louby said:


> because she is mother theresa???


LOL you probably wish, what with Mother Theresa being dead and all 

But following your logic, I presume you're suggesting that anyone who disagrees with you has delusions of saintly perfection? Not at all. It's just some of us consider the welfare of our animals before we consider ourselves. That's all.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Michelle666 said:


> Thanks for the English lesson but really there's no need!


Well apparently there is, since you fail to understand the point I was making, and insist on taking things literally.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Nobody is suggesting humanising the puppy. However, with things like leaving them alone for hours, it does no harm to imagine how YOU would feel in the same situation.
> 
> ...


I so agree with ths post!

We had a rescue as kids,both my parents worked,my mum only part time,however the damage that dog did cost thousands!

He ate door frames,window sills,cupboard doors,net curtains ,curtains, dug up the lino,it would be easier to list the things he didn't eat!

I currently don't work and yes my dogs are left from time to time without any problems,however they are never left longer than 4 hours at any one time.

I don't think anyone is denying anyone having a pup/dog and working full time however the proper provision needs to be made.

I don't think the vet is actually correct in saying that you shouldn't go back at all,this is a young puppy we are talking about,one that needs interaction with humans that needs toilet breaks and feeding.
If my vet gave me that advice I would seek out another vet.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Louby said:


> well if i wasn't feeling like crap before i posted this - i certainly am now.
> 
> cheers


Dont feel like that i have read all the posts and to be honest while i tend to agree with what has been said, but i can see the other side of this.

If you had got an older dog it could have been used to company so cruel to leave it when thats what it hasnt been used to, getting a puppy like you have will grow up knowing no different, if you are able to come back midday and relieve him for a while then thats better than leaving all day. I also think that dogs/puppies are left, well mine are easily 8/9 hours by themselves through the night might be different, i dont think so, but just something that could maybe help you feel better. A friend of mine has a puppy had him about 5 weeks now and he has his crate in the utility room with bedding, toilet area toys, kongs stuffed and he is one of the most happiest dogs ever, he has a walk early morning and is absolutely fine, she actually put having a puppy off as they work full time and didnt think it was fair but this pup was "put upon them" as you might say and she wished she had done it before he is absolutely great.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

colliepoodle you are entitled to you opinion, it has been repeated enough for it to have been noted. 

Every post in response to this thread has included some analogy equating a puppy to a child. But you dont humanise your animals...right??

an analogy is a means to equate two very different things to show a point of similarity - soooo could you please explain the similarities between a dogs psyche and a humans? It would also be helpful if any research you have on this subject was made available to me.

thanks


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Louby said:


> colliepoodle you are entitled to you opinion, it has been repeated enough for it to have been noted.
> 
> Every post in response to this thread has included some analogy equating a puppy to a child. But you dont humanise your animals...right??
> 
> ...


But I'm not equating a child's psyche to a dog's.

I am making the point that a vet telling you that it is fine to leave a dog alone does NOT make it OK. The fact that he is a vet, and supposedly concerned with animal welfare, does not make him immune to bad behaviour. Any more than a schoolteacher or GP, supposedly concerned with HUMAN welfare, is unable to mistreat humans simply by virtue of their profession.

I agree that the vet's advice is wrong. I think people often imagine that vets know everything. Yes, they are experts on treating illnesses but they are neither behaviourists, trainers or nutritionists (unless of course they have taken EXTRA courses in those subjects - the vast majority haven't).


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

thank you haeveymolly 

ad he is 13 weeks on sunday his name is perry and here is a pic











no more arguing from me although the closest i got to venting was the mother theresa comment - no collie i dont wish you dead


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

Colliepoodle said:


> I agree that the vet's advice is wrong. I think people often imagine that vets know everything. Yes, they are experts on treating illnesses but they are neither behaviourists, trainers or nutritionists (unless of course they have taken EXTRA courses in those subjects - the vast majority haven't).


i am guessing you are a dog psychologist?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok seriously...lets end this before we all shout insults - although i would take the dog psychologist thing as a compliment - i would love to be one in a way, would love to know what the hell goes on inside the mind of my two dogs lol


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Louby said:


> i am guessing you are a dog psychologist?


No.... why would you guess that? 

But neither are most vets. They don't necessarily know any more about training, or behaviour, or nutrition than anyone else


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Louby said:


> thank you haeveymolly
> 
> ad he is 13 weeks on sunday his name is perry and here is a pic
> 
> ...


His lovely what a happy looking little fellow


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

i tried to end this discussion last night - now i will stay silent

i now know most of your views - thats the end of it as far as i am concerned, i will do what the vet has suggested, if i feel it isnt working i will review the situation.

over and out


----------



## Malibugirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay, I think all the arguments should stop now. I can see both sides of the argument, but at the end of the day Louby has got Perry now and from the photo he is gorgeous. She obviously isn't stupid, knows the implications and is prepared to make changes if and when it arises, which I think is fair.

On a slightly different note, I have an 11 month old rescue pup and I am lucky enough to be able to take her to work with me most days, so she is with me pretty much most of the time. However, there are two days a fortnight where she has to stay at home for around 4-5 hours (hubby works lates on those days and so is with her until 1.30pm). We leave TV on, loads of toys, a frozen filled Kong, clothes smelling of us etc and yet she still goes ballistic, barking, howling, scratching at the door, chews anything and everything in site (has even tried to chew the metal base of the washing machine!). We have now been told (both on here and from the dog trainer we use) that she is suffering from seperation anxiety and that we should start leaving her on her own more often as she is spending TOO MUCH time with me/us! :blushing: I guess you just cant win!!!

Good luck Louby


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Louby said:


> i tried to end this discussion last night - now i will stay silent
> 
> i now know most of your views - thats the end of it as far as i am concerned, i will do what the vet has suggested, if i feel it isnt working i will review the situation.
> 
> over and out


Good luck Louby

PS your chorkie is adorable as christine has said. Looks like a happy chappy


----------



## Jacinth (May 9, 2009)

Me too! Good luck Louby! I'm sure you and your pup will be fine.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Malibugirl said:


> Okay, I think all the arguments should stop now. I can see both sides of the argument, but at the end of the day Louby has got Perry now and from the photo he is gorgeous. She obviously isn't stupid, knows the implications and is prepared to make changes if and when it arises, which I think is fair.
> 
> On a slightly different note, I have an 11 month old rescue pup and I am lucky enough to be able to take her to work with me most days, so she is with me pretty much most of the time. However, there are two days a fortnight where she has to stay at home for around 4-5 hours (hubby works lates on those days and so is with her until 1.30pm). We leave TV on, loads of toys, a frozen filled Kong, clothes smelling of us etc and yet she still goes ballistic, barking, howling, scratching at the door, chews anything and everything in site (has even tried to chew the metal base of the washing machine!). We have now been told (both on here and from the dog trainer we use) that she is suffering from seperation anxiety and that we should start leaving her on her own more often as she is spending TOO MUCH time with me/us! :blushing: I guess you just cant win!!!
> 
> Good luck Louby


That is probably the most sensible thing that has been said. If you are always with your pup it will never be happy to be left. I have always left my pups from the start. I used to work full time and then the dogs had an outdoor shed and run. Now I work from home but often outside working with horses or customers for 2 or 3 hours at a time or away from home for a big chunk of the day maybe once a week. This is the first pup I have had 100percent in the house so is slightly different from the others. I did get a friend or a dog walker in to let her out if we were out for more than 4 hours but from day one she was put in her crate for up to 2 hours every morning while I was with the horses.
I actually dont agree with running your life around your dogs, I am a great believer in your dog fitting into your life style and improving it. Same with your children.
If it happens to suit you to do everything with your dog in mind and to never leave it then that is your choice but you cant expect everyone else to do it. I would imagine at least half of dog owners are at work all day and as many dogs left as not left have behaviourial problems. A dog that is never left will be very unbalanced and be very hard to kennel or to rehome if something awful happens to the owner, whereas a dog that is used to being left is far more accomodating.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

The argument isn't that she's leaving the puppy, because we all do. But it's the length of time she's leaving a young puppy 5 days a week and the fact she only planned to visit for only 20 minutes in a 9 hour period.

She initially said she had nothing in place other than that 20 minute period to sort the dog out. This is what people are getting a little worried about.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

that hasnt changed r_neupert, i still only have 20 minute play time and loo and feed session in place. 

I am currently trying it out with Perry, he has been quiet for over an hour now - no sounds of distress or destruction as yet.

If i had know some many people would be so blinkered on this forum i would never have bothered joining.

My dog isnt my life - he is a good chunk of it, but he isnt all of it. If that makes me selfish - then boohoo. 

I am getting a bit tired of the pious attitude to owning a dog some of the forum members seem to have. Frankly, i am past caring what you guys think.

I will do what i have stated in previous posts, and let that be an end to it.


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Louby

Your puppy will get into a daily routine. Make sure you spend as much time playing with him and loving him in the time you have together as you possibly can. Make weekends special for him.

I know of dogs who have people at home with them all day and yet they don't get much attention/walks or playtime.

Good luck with your little chap.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

r_neupert said:


> The argument isn't that she's leaving the puppy, because we all do. But it's the length of time she's leaving a young puppy 5 days a week and the fact she only planned to visit for only 20 minutes in a 9 hour period.
> 
> She initially said she had nothing in place other than that 20 minute period to sort the dog out. This is what people are getting a little worried about.


Precisely. Of COURSE we all leave our dogs at times! But there has to be a limit as to what is reasonable. Otherwise where do you draw the line??

And accusing those of us who find it unacceptable to leave a puppy alone for 8 hours a day of running our lives around our dogs, and humanising our dogs, is completely missing the point.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh and Louby - it isn't being "blinkered" to have an opinion.

You asked if you were being mean. Some people think you are. If you're going to bleat on about the replies, don't ask the question in the first place.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

.......yawns


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Louby said:


> .......yawns


:Yawn: back atcha


----------

